# steel shot for coyotes?



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i recently bought a 10 guage for close range coyotes. i tryed to pattern 00 buckshot at 50 yards with it and only for 4 pellets in a 3ftx3ft peice of plywood. im not going to take my chances of 1 of 4 pellets hitting vitals. ive heard that smaller shot would work better.

has anyone used steel BB or BBB on coyotes and at what ranges? i would like to be able to shoot yotes at at least 50 yards with it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't know about a 10ga, but in a 12 use either Hevi shot Dead Coyote or #4 buckshot. I have read that steel doesn't work very well.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

From what I have heard and read use #2s or Tshot. The BB doesn't have enough pellets to garantee kills at longer ranges


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

I take it you dont care about the pelts


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

a shotgun shouldnt hurt the pelts too bad. lots of people i know shoot geese with a 10 gauge and dont blow them up. the main reason i got it was for the coyote that slipped in on the side or for a back up if one is missed and need a quick runnng shot


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I don't think steel would be your best bet. The pellets wouldn't penetrate as well as lead or heavy shot and they loose energy a lot faster. I don't know what they offer in 10 gauge but if you could find copper plated BB's I think that would be the ticket. What are some of your options in lead or heavy shot other then OO buck?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I did some looking around and I think Federal makes some lead BB loads in 10 gauge. Here is a link.

http://www.federalpremium.com/products/ ... spx?id=176


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks nd i did find some 4 shot at the local gun shop but i dont think thats big enough


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

snowslayer said:


> From what I have heard and read use #2s or Tshot. The BB doesn't have enough pellets to garantee kills at longer ranges


Ummm, doesnt BB have more pellets than T's?


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I was goose hunting and shot a coyote at about 7 yards with a 12 gauge 3" T shot shell. Took 5 shots to kill it. knocked it down with first shot. Just wouldn't kill it. I personally wouldn't try to hunt them with steel shot, but thats just my opinoin.

David


----------

